# please share your hcg levels. do you think it's a good indicator?



## nbake

Hi I just found out I'm pregnant. my levels at 12dpo were 50 and 15dpo 280. The calculator says it's doubling at a rate of 29.5 hours. Dr said numbers aren't crazy high... But doubling really fast. Thoughts??


----------



## marymoomin

I don't think it's that fast or particulary high my hcg was 157 at 13dpoand then 687 at 15 dpo however it's not a good indicator for twins. Only way to know for sure is to have a scan . Good luck x


----------



## LucyLake

Mine were 13,313 at 6w0 days. I wrote in a thread in first tri on this if you want to have a look. It should still be on page 1.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mine were crazy high and quickly tripling...

HCG at 9DPO was 294
HCG at 11DPO was 892

Since I had IVF and 3 eggs transferred they had me in for a scan right away and confirmed 2.


----------



## bluebrown

Hi,

I'm cautiously pregnant for the first time with twins. My first beta at 4 wks was 3,000+, then 48hrs later it was at 7,000+. Had a third scan at 5wks and it was over 27,000! Went in for a scan at 6wks and was confirmed with twins :cloud9:


----------



## Whisper82

My hcg (following IVF) at 14 days past three day transfer (so 17 dpo), was 1342. They wanted anything over 100. Lol. I was definitely hoping for twins, but I've seen lots of ladies here with much lower hcg at that point who ended up with twins.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Mine with the twins were 275 @ 14dpo and 1200 @ 17dpo. My pregnancy before the twins, my levels were high and doubled every 24 hours and it was a singleton.


----------



## nbake

I just have the most crazy twin intuition EVER! The thing is, I haven't had a period since July 25th. So I went to the doctor to find out whats going on. and come to find out Im newly pregnant. And before I even found out, I was telling my husband that I think my hormones are just super messed and Im going to ovulate late and end up ovulating twice and have twins. I was joking, but seriously I dont know why I have had that feeling. Then when I went to the dr. and blood work came back pregnant but only at 50...i was like...omg its happening haha. and then when I went the second time and it was doubling at 29 hours he said avg. is 48...thats pretty fast, but not like crazy super fast...and he joked..."maybe youll have twins" haha so im like oh geez. This is my third fourth pregnancy. and I have THE WORST round ligament pains on both sides, all the time. I have to stand up slow, and cant sneeze or i die. and Im not even 5 weeks. who knows, Ill find out soon...since my period has been so weird he is going to do an early ultrasound next monday to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## nbake

sorry, my fourth pregnancy. i was writing third but forgot about my miscarriage at 10 weeks...and i guess i didnt erase it.


----------



## jury3

I am pregnant with twins and my hcg levels at 14dpo was 164 and 16dpo was 338. So, it just over doubled. I've also heard of more than doubling numbers that did not end up as twins. I don't think it's completely reliable, but you never know!


----------



## nbake

jury3 said:


> I am pregnant with twins and my hcg levels at 14dpo was 164 and 16dpo was 338. So, it just over doubled. I've also heard of more than doubling numbers that did not end up as twins. I don't think it's completely reliable, but you never know!

Congrats on your twins! Thanks for the reply


----------

